# Homepage erstellen



## ene1nz (9. August 2006)

Hallo alle ich hatte keine AHnung wo ich den Thread eröffnen soll deswegen habe ich es hier gemacht falls es falsch ist tut´s mir leid.

Also ich habe folgende Frage und zwar sind wir ein MusikGruppe (Deutscher Rap, aber kein Gangster, YO waffen, Ghetto, Drogen Rapper, sondern eher die Lyrischen Poeten abgesehen von ein paar PartyTracks 

Wir suchen jemanden der uns eine koole Homepage bastelt, wir bringen Ideen und vorstellung mit aber dem Webmaster ist es überlassen was und wie er es macht.

Was unser Wunsch wäre was glaube ich am schwierigsten ist, auf der Enter soll ein Flash Intro kommen mit Bilder und Musik von uns +Effekten.

Wir sind hier um Umkreis sehr bekannt, hatten und haben Auftritte. Haben CD´s draußen, auch ein Video was aus meiner Sicht aber nicht gelungen ist.

Wenn jemand Lust hat kann er sich melden, aber zuvor wäre es gut wenn ihr mir sgaen könntet wieviel ihr nehmt dafür.

Wir können auf unserer Seite und auf unseren Klammotten auch für euch werben mit Internet Adresse etc


----------



## tobee (9. August 2006)

Wenn ihr dafür Geld ausgeben wollte dann hätte es in Stellenangebote (kommerziell) reingepast, falls nicht wäre  	
Stellenangebote (nicht-kommerziell)  dass passende Forum gewesen.
Aber ein Mod verschiebt den Beitrag bestimmt

Tobee


----------



## ene1nz (9. August 2006)

Ich würde sagen je nach dem wenn es uns jemand um sonst macht wäre gut wenn nicht dann müssen wir halt zahlen, aber wier ich schon geschrieben habe, wenn es jemand umsonst machen würde auf der Seite und auf unseren Klamotten wird Werbung gemacht selbst verständlich, wir haben auch für die Bühne eine Banner ( so ein Plakat, ihr wisst glaube ich was ich meine)  wo unser Name draufsteht. da drucken wir den Namen dann auch drauf. Ob umsonst und wenn wir bezahlen müssen


----------

